# Which 1911 for target shooting?



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I have been looking hard at Kimber 1911's. Specifically their Stainless Gold Match 2 and their Eclipse Custom 2.... The Gold Match has a stainless barrel and the Eclipse does not. Is this important for accuracy over time? If not Kimber what other brand and models would make good target pistols? Ed Brown pistols are way out of my price range. $1500 or less....


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I am not familar with the pistols you mention but for me,I target shoot with several that I am quite impressed with.One is a Les Baer Premier II,with the 1-1/2 " @50 yards for a ten shot group.You can own one of them for about $2200.00 or the 3" gun for about $1900.00.
I also have a Series 70 Colt Repro that gives me 2 inch groups at 25 feet off hand and it is indeed a pleasure to shoot and in my opinion,everything that a 1911 needs to be.I think they are running for about a $1000.00.
Point is,whatever you decide on,should prove to be outstanding for target use as most will outshoot the shooter.
For the serious target use,I would look no farther then a Les Baer.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have two Kimbers and they are extremely accurate. You never scratch your head wondering what happened on a shot. If everything you do is pure, focus on the front sight, squeeze the trigger without jerking or pulling...then your shot goes EXACTLY where you aim. I have a TLE II 5" and it definitely still outshoots me after 2,000 rounds. As for the Eclipse vs. the Gold Match, the biggest difference would be that the Gold Match comes with adjustable target sights standard, the trigger may be a bit lighter as well. Neither gun has front strap checkering which I personally like and recommend. My TLE II has a checkered front strap and night sights which were dead on right out of the box.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you guys think no matter which Kimber with a 5" barrel and target sights I choose I will have a good starting gun for competition shooting? They all seem really well made... I am heading down to Cabelas in a bit and may pick up the Stainless Gold Match 2.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

thercman said:


> Do you guys think no matter which Kimber with a 5" barrel and target sights I choose I will have a good starting gun for competition shooting? They all seem really well made... I am heading down to Cabelas in a bit and may pick up the Stainless Gold Match 2.


I think the Gold Match will be a great choice. Good luck.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

They didn't have one in stock so I ordered one. I am also having them check on the carbon fiber grip as well......


----------



## GLI45 (Feb 24, 2009)

For $1200-$1400 you can get an STI Trojan 6" that makes a terrific target gun. STI's are well known in competitive circles, but haven't been as well known to the general public. I've got the STI Eagle longslide in .45acp and it is wickedly accurate. Their guns also have great triggers and a buttery smooth actions. You also get the bonus of buying an American made gun because they are producd from scratch in Georgetown, Texas.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Update: After calling Cabelas to find out what was going on and since they never returned any of my calls I kept looking around at other guns. So I ended up purchasing a Fusion 5" Bobtail in 10mm....


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Fusion is owned by the same man that used to own Dan Wesson, I have heard they are amazing guns, I just hope you didnt buy it from Cabella's cause if you did you paid to much!


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I am not sure if Cabalas could even get them. I ordered it directly from the owner at Fusion, Bob Serva. He was really nice to talk to and helpful. I must say that I really enjoy good customer service and I am willing to pay a bit more to get it. It is very unfortunate that in todays society eveyone is worried about prices. They need to take a step back, look at quality vs price. Even if it cost a bit more buy the quality. It will save money in the long run. Support local small business!


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not sure Bob is selling to dealers at all. It appears his marketing is geared towards the end users, instead of a middleman. I suspect that is why you can get a custom piece for $1600-$1700. If it went through a dealer, add another $400-$500.00.


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Save up a few more $$$ and this will put a smile on your face
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18501


----------

